# pvc treestand bow holder



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

Well after going through 2 or 3 great ideas. I kept it as simple as possible and it turned out costing me about 6 dollars to make.
The plan went from 4 elbows and 6 t's along with about 5 foot of pvc to one t and one elbow and about a foot and a half of pvc.
What do you think?


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice.

happy hunting, dv


----------



## Iabow (Apr 1, 2004)

Nifty.


----------



## daveswpa (Mar 14, 2006)

Very good idea, but consider if you bump your bow while in the stand - will it fall out of the holder easily? the distance between the pcv may allow the slightest bump with an elbow to knock it out. Take a look, maybe a test

don't want you to do any damage


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

*actually*

it is quite stable. I thought of putting an elbow on each end because of that but it made it much harder to get out.
It is actually easier to grab than when it is in one of the "y" shaped holders.
I may have to modify it a bit though. Any ideas?
Love playing with pvc!


----------



## k9pe (Apr 3, 2006)

*Bow holder*

Instead of of "elbows" try using 45's ... less abrupt..Just a thought


----------



## daveswpa (Mar 14, 2006)

k9pe said:


> Instead of of "elbows" try using 45's ... less abrupt..Just a thought


thats thinking....


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

*ok thanks for the new idea*

I think that now on the front post I will put two "t's" next to each other so that the lower end of the riser fits into them a bit then it won't tip even when bumped. I will keep you updated. 
this is up at my cabin so I won't be there for a few weeks.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice! I'm gonna try that!


----------



## Bubba3sq (May 24, 2010)

Great idea!


----------



## RJPOUTDOORS (Jun 2, 2009)

GREAT IDEA,got me to thinking about doing something like that to my lock on's. The nice thing is the bow is right at your hand.


----------



## unloaded (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice job, only problem I see, you mounted it on the wrong side of the stand!!

peace.
unloaded


----------



## ncraun (May 30, 2010)

genius


----------



## cory d stroyer (Aug 23, 2009)

no he didnt mount it on the wrongside hes left handed


----------



## treeslinger2 (Feb 23, 2010)

Cool idea! Now how about adding a little height to the stand????


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

*well.....*

I am afraid of heights and don't like hunting from the ground. Also if my bow does fall out I don't even have to get out of my stand to retrieve it!


----------



## Northern Archer (Jan 3, 2009)

*ground blind*

Be great for a chair in a ground blind though:wink:


----------



## missedabiggun (Jul 27, 2009)

excellent idea.....I do something similar on my stands....but use the pvc as mounting spots to brush them in....I do some irrigation work.....and always have scrap pieces.....


----------



## treeslinger2 (Feb 23, 2010)

missedabiggun said:


> excellent idea.....I do something similar on my stands....but use the pvc as mounting spots to brush them in....I do some irrigation work.....and always have scrap pieces.....


Great idea!!!

This falls in the "why didn't I think of that" category. Beats the heck out of wire and such.


----------



## gumpbuck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Nice..*

I have the same ladder stand and love it. Be careful with that gun rest though. I hit mine with my bow,as I took a shot at some hogs and almost messed it up bad. Got lucky and all I needed was a new string.


----------



## Westmdhardwoods (Aug 25, 2008)

Good job!

IF I was going to build one I think I would build it out of metal conduit simply because I would be afraid of the plastic breaking. I know highly unlikely, but just something that would be running through my head!??

Also what I would do and it may help you as well is possibly take off the Foam and put some heat shrink tubing or some sort of rubber on it? I would think it would give you a little extra grab to hold the bow better?


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

cool idea, should work just fine for a elevated hunting stand.

though I have some problems with your set up, first get rid of the gun rest!
second is, I dont know if you're serious or joking about heights & that stand is for hunting on the ground but if so then IMO not being concealed like in a ground blind thats way too much movement to grab your bow, put release on, & raise it to full draw w/o getting busted.
IMO you'd be better off using other methods of holding the bow in an upright position & in the targeted direction you plan to hunt ( which is another issue your side rails)

how do you plan on placing your ground stand ? if your serious its for the ground ?


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

*appreciate the comment*

I was kidding, it is on a 22 foot ladder stand although the 22 foot is a bit tall for me, but that is another thread.
I actually am going to get rid of the gunrest and I also have a y type rest mounted that I was afraid I would knock the bow out of. I really like how quickly and quietly the bow does come out while you are sitting. and it was cheap after all was said and done.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

I bought 3 of those stands at Thanksgiving (black Friday at Menard's...that to is a subject for another post) last year but never had a chance to use them. 

I really like the idea you have come up with. I would love to see the pictures if you make any modifications.


----------



## girtski (Apr 7, 2005)

*Omg*

I can't believe the tongue in cheek comments being missed. I suggest you put some shrink wrap or caps on the end of the u-bolt threads to prevent snags and tears in expensive hunting clothes. Otherwise....beautius!


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

matlocc said:


> I was kidding, it is on a 22 foot ladder stand although the 22 foot is a bit tall for me, but that is another thread.
> I actually am going to get rid of the gunrest and I also have a y type rest mounted that I was afraid I would knock the bow out of. I really like how quickly and quietly the bow does come out while you are sitting. and it was cheap after all was said and done.


ok, didnt know if joking or serious. that rest should work nicely.


Girtski - internet humour sometimes can be lost in just text, thats why theres smilies :tongue:


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

*update on arm additions*

these really seem to help with stability. Yes I am planning on putting caps on the exposed u bolts also. I love PVC!!


----------



## boulevard (Jul 15, 2010)

I likey, may have to copy u on that one


----------

